# Reaction to wormer - Panacur 5 day Guard



## Twiglet (2 March 2009)

Anyone else's horses suffered a reaction to it? I started worming Twiglet with it on Friday, and as of Sunday morning his poos were extremely loose and wet and he was obviously in a bit of pain when passing them (pawing ground, tail swishing etc etc). 
He did nine poos in two hours.....most of which looked like cowpats. I stopped feeding it (will get a worm count done instead) and have been feeding lots of chaff to dry and bind him up a bit. 

Will be very reluctant to feed it again in future - anyone else experienced this?

Thanks.


----------



## Amymay (2 March 2009)

Yep - friends horse died.


----------



## spaniel (2 March 2009)

This may not be a reaction to the wormer but more likely a reaction to the encysted redworms (for example) it is shifting.  Speak to your vet straight away for advice on this.


----------



## Twiglet (2 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
This may not be a reaction to the wormer but more likely a reaction to the encysted redworms (for example) it is shifting.  Speak to your vet straight away for advice on this. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Am I right in thinking that insisted redworms wouldn't show up in poo counts? Is this what Panacur is worming for?
He is worm counted regularly and has never had a problem. 
They are wormed every 6-7 weeks (thanks to YO), I very much doubt he has a worm burden.


----------



## Amymay (2 March 2009)

Is he on any medication or suppliemnts??


----------



## Twiglet (2 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is he on any medication or suppliemnts?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cortaflex only. Has had Panacur numerous times in the past, never reacted to it. Couple of other horses on the yard are noticeable loose this time round too.


----------



## Nats_uk (2 March 2009)

Is that the white liquid you give over 5 days? A couple of the horses down our yard don't like it and their poos get very running and they appear to have a mild "upset tummy". It does normally pass though - if you are worried I would call the vet for advice


----------



## Twiglet (2 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is that the white liquid you give over 5 days? A couple of the horses down our yard don't like it and their poos get very running and they appear to have a mild "upset tummy". It does normally pass though - if you are worried I would call the vet for advice 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup. Sounds exactly the same.....must be really harsh on the tum


----------



## Erehwemos (2 March 2009)

Two horses on our yard were poorly during/after the course. Neither were 'ill' as such, but both were just a bit under the weather; lacklustre under saddle (although I personally would never ride until at least two days after the last dose) and generally down in themselves. They soon picked up afterwards though


----------



## Twiglet (2 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Two horses on our yard were poorly during/after the course. Neither were 'ill' as such, but both were just a bit under the weather; lacklustre under saddle (although I personally would never ride until at least two days after the last dose) and generally down in themselves. They soon picked up afterwards though 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]







Really? I always ride when worming - they are stuck in the stable 24/7 and I like to take advantage of a consistently clean horse during worming weekend 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He did an hour's lesson on Saturday and a hack yesterday - normal workload for him. Never had a problem with working during worming....


----------



## Erehwemos (2 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]








Really? I always ride when worming - they are stuck in the stable 24/7 and I like to take advantage of a consistently clean horse during worming weekend 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He did an hour's lesson on Saturday and a hack yesterday - normal workload for him. Never had a problem with working during worming.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah, this is a whole different debate  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It has rumbled on here several times before, so if you search, you might find one of the previous threads! 
Opinions seem to be divided pretty much down the middle. I have seen enough horses in my time who HAVE been affected by worming to know that I would never want to take the risk and ride, when there is a chance that they might be feeling poorly. Chances are, most horses will be fine - but it isnt a risk I would want to take! Some people seem to agree with me; others have never had any problems and are happy to ride out, although most people who ride soon after worming seem to prefer a gentle hack, as opposed to making them work hard. There are a select few who will happily go to an event the day after worming, which tbh really shocks me, but hey ho!


----------



## Gillb (2 March 2009)

Apparently it can be very irritating to the gut.
If you really feel there has been an adverse reaction then you should go back to the merchant you bought it from and ask them to fill out a Yellow Form. All adverse reactions should be recorded and there is a system in place to send details to the 
Equest is a more modern way of treating encysted worms, which you probably know anyway.

I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Twiglet (2 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]








Really? I always ride when worming - they are stuck in the stable 24/7 and I like to take advantage of a consistently clean horse during worming weekend 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He did an hour's lesson on Saturday and a hack yesterday - normal workload for him. Never had a problem with working during worming.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah, this is a whole different debate  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It has rumbled on here several times before, so if you search, you might find one of the previous threads! 
Opinions seem to be divided pretty much down the middle. I have seen enough horses in my time who HAVE been affected by worming to know that I would never want to take the risk and ride, when there is a chance that they might be feeling poorly. Chances are, most horses will be fine - but it isnt a risk I would want to take! Some people seem to agree with me; others have never had any problems and are happy to ride out, although most people who ride soon after worming seem to prefer a gentle hack, as opposed to making them work hard. There are a select few who will happily go to an event the day after worming, which tbh really shocks me, but hey ho!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Point taken.....to be honest, have never heard of people not working during worming. Admittedly am more careful with him sweating up, but have no problem with it otherwise. Anyhoo, that's for another time, this is just about reactions to wormers!


----------



## ester (2 March 2009)

No counts will not show encysted red worm but if you have been having them done regularly for a long period of time then I would be surprised if he had a major encys red worm prob.

I suspect it is the drug itself being a little tough on the gut as it has to be absorbed to a certain degree I assume to get the encysted ones. I have never used it as equest has always been around since I have had horses and know of other people having problems with it.

Off topic- I worm after riding one day, then horsey gets rest of day off and ride the following day. and try and sort it so its not too near any comps or anything exciting!


----------



## Daffodil (2 March 2009)

I've never had any serious problems but my horses have always been a bit under the weather during a course. 

I never ride during a worming treatment, and mine always have a few days off afterwards.


----------

